# xanthic



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

is this basically anery???​


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

no.

anery = no red
axanthic = no yellow

both are simple recessive.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks: victory:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

no worries.

Can see your confusion, the end result in snakes is often very similar/the same.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

it like that because snakes like carpet pythons, royals and yellow condas have yellow not red so instead of anery its axanthic basically the same end result but its not anery as mason said 


anery = no red

axanthic = no yellow


luke


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

be careful with the spelling

xanthic = yellow
axanthic = lack of yellow


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> be careful with the spelling
> 
> xanthic = yellow
> axanthic = lack of yellow


since we're being pedantic don't forget that anery is an abbreviation of anerythristic:lol2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

fishboy said:


> since we're being pedantic don't forget that anery is an abbreviation of anerythristic:lol2:


Its not really pedantic considering xanthic is the complete opposite to axanthic.


For instance if I advertised my xanthic pictus to you as an axanthic and it arrived bright yellow, you probably wouldnt be amused! :lol2:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> Its not really pedantic considering xanthic is the complete opposite to axanthic.
> 
> 
> For instance if I advertised my xanthic pictus to you as an axanthic and it arrived bright yellow, you probably wouldnt be amused! :lol2:


:lol2: That's right! I'd be bemused kerfluffled and generally discombobulated...no, i realise you weren't being pedantic, i was just being silly : victory:


----------

